# The Valley



## ricardobrosa (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi once again,

I want to show you my most recent work, "The Valley".

Tank: 40*25*20 ~ 20L
Light: 1x24 PL 10000K
Heating: no heating
Filter: A smaller boyu waterfall
CO2: Pressurized

ADA Bacter 100
ADA Tourmaline BC
ADA Clear Super
Plocher
ELOS Terra Zero
ADA Aquasoil Malaya

4KG Pagoda Stone

Hemianthus Calitrichoides "cuba"
Eleocharis acicularis

xx ?? Crystal red? Cambarellus?

*This was my insipration*










*The Valley*




























Best Regards

Ricardo Rosa


----------



## fishlover (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice but plants need to fill in before this tank can truly be appreciated.
LOVE the picture of your inspiration, wher was it taken?


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

I love the idea, all it needs is time.


----------



## didiplants (Jan 20, 2008)

I think that will look so awesome when that grows in.
Will be watching for new pics.
Great job.
Di


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow that looks amazingly identical. Very pleasing look too as the front rocks have a slope t it give it a settled look.


----------



## gibbus (Sep 16, 2006)

those rocks are awesome. very good copy of the original.


----------



## Jervis (Feb 22, 2008)

Not too sure about the background hairgrass actually... might destroy the concept in the end. How about raise the soil towards the back (especially the 2 back corners) and plant HC there? And hopefully the HC at the back will creep near the top of the rocks... nearer to your inspiration. I think it will further dramatize your valley too.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice inspiration photo.
It is good to see what you are trying to do and I think you were able to re-create it very well.
Now to see how it fills in.
I will be watching for updates.


----------



## ricardobrosa (Feb 17, 2008)

Jervis said:


> Not too sure about the background hairgrass actually... might destroy the concept in the end. How about raise the soil towards the back (especially the 2 back corners) and plant HC there? And hopefully the HC at the back will creep near the top of the rocks... nearer to your inspiration. I think it will further dramatize your valley too.


Hi Jervis, thank you for your comment. I'm not so sure too.. the tank was planted yesterday.. that's why the HC is not spreeding along the soil.. But when i planted the eleocharis i thought it would steal depth. But i will give her a chance  to see how she grows, but probably she will have to come off.

This Tank has a great potencial, i hope the HC grow fast and pretty 

Regards

Ricardo Rosa


----------



## ricardobrosa (Feb 17, 2008)

fishlover said:


> Nice but plants need to fill in before this tank can truly be appreciated.
> LOVE the picture of your inspiration, wher was it taken?


Hi fishlover,

Its true will have to wait.. and HC grows slowly.. thats the funnest part.. 
The inspirations photo i google it.. and then a bunch of photos came out and this one called my attention.

Thank you for yout comment regards

Ricardo Rosa


----------



## spcyamada (May 13, 2005)

Beautiful setups! I love your tank on the left.


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

Is that rock called 'pagoda stone' ? 

been awhile since i've seen it


----------



## ricardobrosa (Feb 17, 2008)

Kevin Jones said:


> Is that rock called 'pagoda stone' ?
> 
> been awhile since i've seen it


Hi Kevin,

Yes its Pagoda Stone, its the perfect stone to this layout.. it look like a sedimentar stone 

Thank you for your comment.

Regards


----------



## ricardobrosa (Feb 17, 2008)

Kevin Jones said:


> Is that rock called 'pagoda stone' ?
> 
> been awhile since i've seen it


Hi Kevin,

Yes its Pagoda Stone, its the perfect stone to this layout.. it look like a sedimentar stone 

Thank you for your comment.

Regards


----------



## minshonwu (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks great!!
Waiting for new update!!


----------



## landstrykeren (Apr 17, 2007)

I like the shape on your tanks!


----------



## ricardobrosa (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank you all for your comments, i'm very happy.. the HC cuba is growing already with only 4 days after planting. Well I have to admit, I have used ADA Green Gain, because as you know the HC takes a little time to accustom in the tank, so I change the water daily and i add 1 drop of green gain and a little portion of micronutrients, the plant says "thank you" and we can see her already spreading the leaves.

All plants love fresh water.. that's the key... 

Here is the picture:



















Best Regards

Ricardo Rosa


----------



## tetrasforest (Jan 31, 2008)

Very cool scape.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I like seeing others like me that see something in nature and try to replicate it. All of my scapes are inspired to what I see in my travels.:hat:


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

very accurate representation of your inspiration photo, well done, your hardscape is great


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Where'd you get the stone from? 
Excellent scape BTW.


----------



## ricardobrosa (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi once again,

My tank on 25th may does 1 month of existense, and the tank's health is going great. The HC is well i add 5 boraras maculatos and take out the elocharis, but when the photo was taken the eleocharis was still there.
Where is the picture that had FAAO's help on the edit, because the shot was bad. Thank you Filipe,


----------



## ricardobrosa (Feb 17, 2008)

*Hi once again,

My tank on 25th may does 1 month of existense, and the tank's health is going great. The HC is well i add 5 boraras maculatos and take out the elocharis, but when the photo was taken the eleocharis was still there.
Where is the picture that had FAAO's help on the edit, because the shot was bad. Thank you Filipe,*










*Regards*


----------



## torpedobarb (May 21, 2008)

this take looks amazing! I can't wait to see how it fills in! great job


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Love the rock and overall look. Great job!


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

I think this might be my favorite tank ever.


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

great tank man!! i wanted to try this type of thing but you beat me to it  cant wait to see it all filled in.


----------



## didiplants (Jan 20, 2008)

What a great looking tank.
Will be watching how this 
developes.


----------



## ricardobrosa (Feb 17, 2008)

*Amazing 20L of water...*

*Day 45*


----------



## drIn8 (May 8, 2007)

Nice nanoscape. What size is it and are you running CO2?:heh:


----------



## ricardobrosa (Feb 17, 2008)

drIn8 said:


> Nice nanoscape. What size is it and are you running CO2?:heh:


Its a 40*20*25 = and i have a co2 bottle 2KG 

Regards


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

ricardobrosa said:


> *Amazing 20L of water...*
> 
> *Day 45*


WOW!! what an eyecatcher!

How do you grow those naturally looking "algae" on your rocks? What are they anyway? 
Also, I've been wondering do you you prevent the substrate going anaerobic since it's so thick, if it does that at all?


----------



## ricardobrosa (Feb 17, 2008)

Revernance said:


> WOW!! what an eyecatcher!
> 
> How do you grow those naturally looking "algae" on your rocks? What are they anyway?
> Also, I've been wondering do you you prevent the substrate going anaerobic since it's so thick, if it does that at all?


Hello,

How do i grow the algae, well she doesn't grows only on the rocks it grows in the plants also  but i think its normal the rocks gain this coloration, i think with time this green is going to disappear a little. Has you said, it's algae i have them because of micronutrients and N P fertelization, but its controled, i hope :boxing:

Well, about the question of the substracte, i presume anaerobic means little O2? am i correct? i never thought about that, but the plants seems healthy, and also the fish and the rest of the tank, so i think the thickness is not a problem ( for now?)

Thank you for you comment, and sorry my lazy english, i just get out of the bed.
Regards

RR


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

I think you should put a back-lit white background to give it a never ending kind of look, like in the picture you posted. just an idea


----------



## ricardobrosa (Feb 17, 2008)

kakkoii said:


> I think you should put a back-lit white background to give it a never ending kind of look, like in the picture you posted. just an idea


Maybe i will do that, i had that doubt, i think the white give more the sensation of depth.

Thank you for your comment

Regards

RR


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Great little nanotank! I agree with kakkoii - a white background or maybe transperant blue would be much better.


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

very nice looking tank!!!!!once it fills in thats is going to be a spectacular tank.glad i saw this was having a bad day :-D


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

looks awesome


----------



## ricardobrosa (Feb 17, 2008)

Here is the White Background.. With some Boraras Maculatus "flying" :flame:
More Depth..


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

wow! love it!


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

looks WONDERFUL!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

So unique! I just love it!!! ...that's all I can say.....


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

I love your fish! I have the same ones. 
Quick question, how can you tell between these two species? 
Boraras Micro
Boraras maculata

I can't tell them apart!


----------



## ricardobrosa (Feb 17, 2008)

Revernance said:


> I love your fish! I have the same ones.
> Quick question, how can you tell between these two species?
> Boraras Micro
> Boraras maculata
> ...


Hello Revernance,

I don't know those fishes Boraras Micro.. But i can tell you that my boraras maculatus are beautiful 

Regards

RR


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Your tank is stunning! You've really created the feel of the canyon cliffs and the white background is perfect.


----------



## rekles75 (Apr 10, 2008)

Great look with the white background, AMAZING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

any update?


----------

